# Time to make a split? Wall of pollen?



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

If it is a single cell it isn't likely they are going to swarm. You would have a bunch of cells. It could be a supercedure cell, but if it is you would want to leave it.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

There is one fully formed, and another being made.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't sweet it. When a hive swarms there are normally lots of them. These sound like queen cups, which don't mean much.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I like to open up the brood nest with the empty bars to give them space to build on. Only my short hive has ever gone into swarm mode. Making yours longer was a good idea, but it might be slightly too late. You will need to keep an eye on the queen cells. They could be supercedure cells or it could be the early stages of swarm cells. Since it sounds like spring is already there in your area, I'd add 2 empty bars between drawn comb. (you have to be careful not to chill the brood nest if you add too much space)


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

*The original was almost completely full of bars with brood.*

I would split it.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks, Ruthie. I did add two bars (spaced away from each other) in the brood area. I also moved the drone comb to the rear. I now have five empty bars at the rear that I can used for manipulation. I'll try and go into the hive Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

It seems really early to be making splits. Are they raising drones?


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes. There are two or three comb with mixed brood pattern (worker and drone). There was also one comb that was completely drone. I moved those combs to the back of the brood chamber. Out temps have been from the low Sixties to low Seventies for about three weeks. Very unseasonably warm weather. Almonds are already in bloom in the Central Valley.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I was thinking Oakland was cooler than that. Guess I thought wrong!


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

shannonswyatt, Temps are about 8-15 degrees warmer than normal for this time of year.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

Since you have capped drone brood then you could move the queen cells to a new hive with about half the nurse bees. Split between noon and one pm during the sunniest and warmest part of the dayYou must make sure the old queen stays behind. Since you don't know the exact age of the capped queen cells, you must be very gentle and make sure it doesn't get chilled.

If they are supercedure cells then they should make more with the old queen. If you don't make the split then there is a lot less risk of being queenless and you can always try splitting in another month.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

Came back from So. Cal yesterday evening. My father in law is in the last stages of his battle with cancer. My TBH is full again, loud, and am noticing two or three more queen swarm cells. I have my empty TBH ready for a split and will have to do it today after work. I teach and can get home by 3:00-3:30. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

Split my hive today. I started at about 3:30. It was 74 degrees out. I eventual found the queen after looking through half of bars. There are 23 bars that all have some kind of brood. Worker brood is toward the front of the hive, some mixed worker and drone towards the middle, then almost solid drone at the back. There were two combs only with drone brood, front and back. I found three swarm cells that were capped, and two with larvae, and one empty. There are no bars with just honey. There were two bars with a mix of mostly pollen and then some honey.

I put the queen and five frames of capped worker brood in my empty hive. I put a pollen and honey bar in the front. I did find two partially build comb with mostly uncapped nectar and put that behind the brood.

Now to see if I am successful or not.


----------



## wahiawabees (Jun 7, 2015)

How fun! Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Good luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep us informed!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Any updates ?
I also wanted to give a hug out for your father in law


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

All my best efforts were to no avail. My main hive cast two swarms. I was only able to retrieve one of them. Here are some pics. Sorry for the one that posted side-ways. It would not rotate.


----------

